# My Betta has a white pimple near his eye....



## lharpster (May 30, 2008)

what is this and what can I do about it? I just changed his water on Thursday and his water params are perfect, so I'm not sure why this may have happened or what it is. Any suggestions?
Thanks
Lori


----------

